
Microsoft installing third-party apps on clean Windows 10 installs - clumsysmurf
https://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-please-stop-trying-install-third-party-apps-my-clean-windows-10-install
======
Paraesthetic
Again? Do they not know how bad it makes them look. I dont want your third
party apps. I dont mind a placeholder which if I click on it installs the app,
but actually putting third party code on my machine is a no no.

------
ToFab123
These days more or less the only bad press Microsoft gets* are the presence of
those pre-installed apps. It is unbelievable that the great marketing
department of the Microsoft cooperation continues to do this. Removing those
apps will more or less make all bad press go away.

* only other frequent complains I see is the windows 10 logging (of course) , but that is not the subject of the article.

------
screye
I wonder just how much money they make off the back of these annoying
installs.

I would think apps like candy crush must be paying Microsoft in the 10s of
millions to so directly affect the UX of their primary money maker.

------
yAnonymous
Not only after installs, but also with bigger updates.

It's always a reminder that with Windows 10, the user is never in control of
the system.

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
This can be turns off with disabling options in the settings app and with a
handful of group policy change or reg tweaks depending on if your running Home
or not.

I will say I’m not a fan of the defaults and I would like the controls to be
in a more visable place but the controls are there.

